# 500 Post Giveaway -- Slingshot Stories! -- Winner announced!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Last night I was standing in my shop staring at the slingshots I was trying to finish up for my 500 post giveaway. None of them said "Yeah, I'm good enough for all those awesome slingers on the forum." They were refusing to take on that sparkle, so I thought "I owe these guys something special."

I've gotten into making my own slingshots with so much enthusiasm that some real beauties I purchased are languishing on the shelf. That's not fair to the slingshot and doesn't honor the maker, so I'm going to gift this amazing custom piece from Bill Hays to a new home.

I want your best slingshot story! When everyone has submitted their story, I will choose my ten favorite and pull a number to see which one gets the prize. This has been done before, I know, but I loved those threads so much that I'd like to do it again.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Don't count me in, because I don't shoot gansta and the slingshot would not fit my stlye. But I will tell my storiy any way.

About a week ago I was fishing with a friend. We found a beer can on the bank an we tried to do a wingshoot over the water. I missed and the can landed in slow water he said shoot it now. I hit it and it tumbled into the faster water gaining distance. He said now you won't be able to hit it and that is when I hit it three times in a row. The last shot was probable about 70 feet. And all my shoots were with rocks. This is when he said damn your good and I said no you just don't know what is possible. And then I hit the tree on the other bank and was happy to hear a good thwack.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm in! Here's my story:

One day In spring last year, I was home. It was a beatiful sunny day in Brooklyn Ny. I had the week off from school, so I took my home made Rambone out for a session. (I live on avenue U of Flatbush, if anyone knows that area, you know it's not an outdoor sports friendly place. The block I live on has hosted a couple of TV show scenes and movie scenes. Spike tv's "Hungry Investors" filmed an episode at Jay and Lloyd's deli across the street from me, and a Bill Murray movie had my block in a scene, if you guys ever saw it. Google it, it'll come up  ). Next door to me, there is an abandoned restaurant, with a vacant back lot where I do some shooting. I set up a few cans, and was shooting at them with some stones. Just then, a hipster boyfriend and girlfriend walked by and saw me, just as I bullseyed an aerosol can from 20 feet. The guy said "DAMN, He's good!! I haven't seen one of dem things in years!" His girlfriend came over to me and said " you made this? Very creative! I think it's great that you're out here, living life, enjoying yourself instead of couch potatoe-ing or drinking or doing drugs. Good for you." They kept walking, occasionally looking back to see me shoot another can. It made my day. Later, an old, wise gentleman heard a THWACK, from across the street, turned and saw me shooting. He shouted "having some target practice?" Followed by a warm chuckle. He was pretty old, and turned out to be a veteran of the navy. He told me stories of how him and his buddies used to shoot at empty beer cans on the docks with a slingshot, and they often bet on each other, and loved the fun of it! He picked it up, and marveled at the ergonomic shape, and the "creativity" of using cut up excercise bands as elastic. He told me "I'm too old to shoot these now, my shoulder hurts." I then quickly fetched a different slingy with light bands, and he and I shot together for a couple minutes. He then went on his merry way, thanking me for my time.

I got to make a good impression for the slingshot community twice in one day. And it made me smile.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I am relatively new to the hobby as an adult. Like many here, I enjoyed my slingshot as a kid only to revisit the hobby many years later. Also like many I guess my interest was rekindled through YouTube videos. A simple curiosity soon turned into an obsession! But what really got me interested was the amazing shooting I was seeing. Bill Hays, MJ, Gamekeeper John just to name a few and I was blown away at what they were doing with slingshots! I just kinda thought of them as can plinkers&#8230;not match lighters!!!

So anyway I have always been known as a pretty good shot. I thought&#8230;"Well if they can do it, I don't see why I can't!" So off to Walmart to buy me a ss&#8230;damnit!!! Got an inexpensive Trumark and started learning how frustrating shooting a ss with any real accuracy can be! After pretty much losing my deposit for my apartment (cost will go to repairing many dents in the wall&#8230;LOL!!!) I almost just gave up. Also being very stubborn, I of course blamed the ss. I did more research, found this forum and started a new plan. Being a DIY'er and living in a small apartment, the HDPE idea really appealed to me. So I started gathering my supplies and after a couple of weeks I had my first homemade ss&#8230;with TBG and all!! Started shooting it and was amazed at the difference. The targets I could hardly hit before were now just too easy. The targets started to get smaller and smaller.

So anyway I am now shooting at milk jug caps hung from a string. I'm getting pretty good and am now able to refine my shooting to hopefully improve even more. All seemed like normal progression until this last weekend when it really hit me. My ex-wife (we are still good friends), ex-step son and my son went to a small event this weekend. Afterwards I told them I would treat them to some pizza at my place. Upon arriving my step son (now 20 knew him since he was 3) saw my little shooting range. He knew I was into ss's and asked about it. I told him "Yeah, that is my little indoor ss shooting range!...Here watch." I grabbed a ss, some ammo and took my first shot. Smack!!!...Nailed it first shot and the target (milk jug cap) went bouncing like crazy on the string when I hit it. "Holy crap!!" he said as he saw this. Even the ex-wife was like &#8230;WOW!! Step son&#8230;."If I didn't just see that I would have never believed it! That was amazing!" After that shot (being one for one at that point) I put down my ss and acted like it was no big deal. "If I couldn't hit it why would you think I would use it as a target?"&#8230;I said with a large head. But honestly after that it hit me that I was starting to shoot like the others I was seeing. No card splits or match lights (yet) but I realized that my skills have improved so much over the last few months. All the work and frustration is finally starting to pay off. Not only am I thoroughly enjoying the hobby more, but apparently my shooting skills are getting pretty impressive! J


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

For my story i can remember this past summer haveing to sit in my room and stare at my new rotating head, new scout, and many other new shooters from awesome trades while i sit there with my right arm all cooped up in a sling from shoulder surgery at the begining of the summer. Every time when i would open a package my dad would say i better not catch you shooting that while your still in that sling. So every time he would go to work i would look around the house to make sure he was gone to go out back and shoot the new sling shots. Then one day i was really into shooting in the back yard that i had forgot he pulled up. He came around the house yelling. "what did i tell you" if i catch you doin this again you want be shooting them for another month after you get the sling off. By that time i only had a week till i got it off so i just waited. But when the day came that i was able to not wear the sling i called the physical therapist and asked if i could shoot slingshots for part of my therapy. My therapist being the cool guy he is said sure just dont pull back nothing that will make your arm hurt. after getting off the phone with him i jumped in the air and hooped and hollered in happiness. It was just a little after one in the afternoon and i didnt stop shooting till dark at 7:30.

thank you for the giveaway and thats a beautiful shooter you got there and whoever gets it will be very happy.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

. . . and this one time, at slingshot camp . . .


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Haha!! That's a classic!


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, so one perfect Saturday, I planned to spend the day with a fork in my hand. Unfortunately my Father-in-law called and ordered us down to his buisiness location to wait for an electrician. He had plans for the day, and couldn't be bothered. So, in the interest of good family relations, off we went to spend the day in an empty office. All day. All the very long day. The electrician never showed, but my F-I-L was confident that he would turn up at any moment, so we waited until about six in the evening.
Desperate for some company and cheer, we headed out to my folks home, where my little sister has friends over. Everyone was sympathetic to out tale of woe, and one of the girls there fed us some incredible tamales and told us about her day. She'd had plans for Saturday too, but her grandfather, newly arrived from Mexico, had done something that changed everything. A giant bird had wandered into their yard, and Grandpa had grabbed a shotgun and killed it. She and her mom and aunts had spent the day making tamales from the huge bird. I figured it was a wild turkey and enjoyed the windfall.
The next morning my Father-In-Law called; we were 'asked' to skip church and go wait for the electrician. He had sworn he would be there, and sure enough, not ten minutes after we arrived he showed up, apologizing for not showing up the day before. "I'm so sorry," he said, "One of my emus went missing, and I spent the whole day out hunting for it!"
I stood there trying not to smile, realizing that at that moment, I was the only one that knew the whole story, and wondering what to do. I told him what had become of his emu, but to protect the old Grandpa, I pretended not to know the last name of the family involved.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

.

Never mind, imperial beat me to it...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats on your 500th!! You've come a long way, kid. My story: First a little background; I'm a camper. I love being in the woods about as much as anybody could love anything. About 3-4 times a year I get permission from the missus to go play with my friends for a long weekend of camping an what-not. So, this last summer, we're camping and tubing down Kisatchie Bayou. The sun's just gone down, fire's started, and one of my old college buddies has a brilliant(?) idea. He reached into the cooler with a leather glove and pulls out a smallish chunk of dry ice. When in the woods for a few days at a time, we found that dry ice was the most efficient way to keep the food and drinks cool without having to run to town for more ice. He then grabs a mostly empty 20 oz. water bottle, shoves the dry ice in there and quickly screws the lid back on and tosses it into the woods. He was expecting a boom, but, after a few minutes nothing happened. That's when I get the less brilliant idea to pull out a few slingshots and a hand full of hex nuts. The bottle was about 20 feet or so from us and visibly swollen from the pressure building inside. So I casually lined up on it and drew back. First shot...and that thing went off like a gunshot. We found the bottle the following morning peeled like a banana and I even recovered my hex nut. I also got my first chem light shot on that trip, but the bottle was certainly the most exciting. CAUTION! We are not professionals and this was extremely reckless and not very smart. I cannot in good conscience recommend that anyone try this at any time...ever.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Oldbattleaxe said:


> Ok, so one perfect Saturday, I planned to spend the day with a fork in my hand. Unfortunately my Father-in-law called and ordered us down to his buisiness location to wait for an electrician. He had plans for the day, and couldn't be bothered. So, in the interest of good family relations, off we went to spend the day in an empty office. All day. All the very long day. The electrician never showed, but my F-I-L was confident that he would turn up at any moment, so we waited until about six in the evening.
> Desperate for some company and cheer, we headed out to my folks home, where my little sister has friends over. Everyone was sympathetic to out tale of woe, and one of the girls there fed us some incredible tamales and told us about her day. She'd had plans for Saturday too, but her grandfather, newly arrived from Mexico, had done something that changed everything. A giant bird had wandered into their yard, and Grandpa had grabbed a shotgun and killed it. She and her mom and aunts had spent the day making tamales from the huge bird. I figured it was a wild turkey and enjoyed the windfall.
> The next morning my Father-In-Law called; we were 'asked' to skip church and go wait for the electrician. He had sworn he would be there, and sure enough, not ten minutes after we arrived he showed up, apologizing for not showing up the day before. "I'm so sorry," he said, "One of my emus went missing, and I spent the whole day out hunting for it!"
> I stood there trying not to smile, realizing that at that moment, I was the only one that knew the whole story, and wondering what to do. I told him what had become of his emu, but to protect the old Grandpa, I pretended not to know the last name of the family involved.


I think we have a winner. Emu tamales.... I know they were delicious!


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

The sad thing is, this was about 21-22 years ago when I was a young newlywed. I still remember how good they were, and I know I'll NEVER have them again!


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the give away,
I used to play slingshot when I was in China at primery school, At that time,my grandma made me a slingshot from jujube tree
(I think) and she always bring me some little round rocks that nears the river where she takes a walk. That's a perfect natural and she band it up with some old tires innertube, I love it so much that I even bring it to bed. And of course,to school secretly. Once, I showed it to my friends and we decided to find a place to shoot secretly, my friends were collecting rocks for me and we went to back of the schools warehouse where school's always keep some equipment in there making sure that nobody else saw us and I started showing them some shooting, the rock that my friends collected were not round like my grandma gave me, so I got a fork hit, and the rock deviated where I want to shoot, as I was standing there still wandering what's going on( because I never have a fork hit experience before) and a sound of breaking glasses wake me from my self_questioning, all my friend ran away and left me there behind the warehouse, still wandering why the glass was broken(the rock had deviated about 50degrees or more to the right) Poor me, the headmaster of the school was inside the warehouse to check the equipment,and he only saw me standing there........ so in the end, he confiscated my SLingshot but he promised me that he's going to give it back to me, at that moment, I thought thats the worst moment of my life, that slingshot means so much to me and even more, my parent will ask me about the disappearing of the slingshot,(well, that's another story). So accepted the realist and stopped playing slingshots, because I break a window with it. So time passed and I'm in sec 3,still at the same school(cuz its a private school and it also has secondairy) My family decided move to Canada, so that's my last year in China. The last day of school, I said goodbye to my friends and when I was going to leave, I saw the headmaster running towards me hurrrly, to my surprise, he gave me my slingshot back, He told me that a promise can never be broken, then he told me to keep on my hobby. A man had no hobby in the life is wasted. Finally he wished me be good in Canada then I left. Till today I'm still felt grateful for what he told me. Now, I'm in Canada I picked up my hobby successfully to the wish of my head master, and I found this great forum that helped me a lot. Now I understand why the headmaster told me these, because now almost every teenager are messing with smartphone, p3s,computers,Facebook... etc. It's so rare for teenager to play slingshots,working with their hands, using power tools and doing some projects, thanks to my headmaster, thanks to this awesome forum, I didn't became like the other teenagers. Hope this hobby will stay with me till the end and I can still share my story to my sons even grandsons.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

so my dad, brother, cousin and i were out at our range shooting shotguns and rifles and the topic came up about my slingshot. i reached into my pocket and brought it out to do some target shooting when my cousin went to shoot some skeet. this is a private range on his property so its no big deal and he started missing. i said to my dad "The next time he misses, i'm gonna take a shot." well, he thought i meant with a shotgun and so he missed, i went up, and fired a clay with the remote. dad was watching and saw the clay burst, but there was no blast! thinking i didnt fire and the clay shattered on launch, he told me to try again. i sent another one out and managed to clip it the second time, taking a small piece off. he then realized i did that with my ss and asked me' "How the HELL did you do that!" i didnt get another one that day, but i DID manage to take a squirrel at 15 yds, and then ring a 6X6 steel plate at 250 yds!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, very generous, Byud!!!!!

Coming home from work my dog was looking at the ground and didn't bum rush me, tail wagging as usual. Our cat was next to him looking at the ground. I went over to see what was so interesting and saw a squirrel laying there. My first thought was the dog got him, till I looked closely he was covered in large grey tumors, struggling to even stand. I felt so sorry for the little guy, I grabbed my YO WBG and came back to end his misery.

The scrawny little guy tried to climb a tree, got up about 3 feet and froze, as I drew back he went to the backside of the tree, we played hide and seek for a bit till he fell down, laying there shaking. I felt so bad as I drew back from 4 feet away from a headshot that I completely missed him and had to reload. My second shot got him.

There's no doubt I could have smoked him in my first shot if my heart didn't go out to that poor guy.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I am just recently getting back into the hobby as an adult so I don't have any new stories. Though I do have one from when I was a kid.

Just in my backyard plinking cans with gravel from my driveway. Holding with my left, drawing with my right. Missing more than hitting so I decided to switch it up a little. So, first shot I am holding with my right and drawing with my left. Somehow ended up burying a small chunk of gravel in the first segment of my right thumb. Ended up in the ER because my mother flipped out as well as losing my slingshot for a few months because she was "too scared" to let me use it. I did learn an important lesson though, I am not ambidextrous. LOL


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

newbslingshotter said:


> "How the **** did you do that!" i didnt get another one that day, but i DID manage to take a squirrel at 15 yds, and then ring a 6X6 steel plate at 250 yds!


Dang, is your middle name Bill Hays?


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats on your 500th post. I'm pretty much a noob here as far as posts. I've been lurking awhile trying to absorb as much as I can. Up until recently, I've really only shot wrist rockets. I stumbled onto this forum while trying to find more info about products and shooting. The wrist rockets that I used in the past were in bad shape. They are owned by my Cub Scout Pack and I knew there had to be something different maybe even better than the wrist rockets that I could get and teach the boys. 
This year is going to be different than the past. We normally teach the boys at winter camp how to shoot. I can't tell you how much I've learned from this forum and the links on YouTube!

So my story is this: Recently, I showed the packs' previous wrist rocket instructor my new Dankung Titanium slingshot and we shot it with our sons (3rd graders) after a den meeting. It was frigid outside. We were using chick peas for ammo and were aiming at an empty water jug left over from the meeting. It was cut out since we were using them to make bird houses. Even though it was freezing, we had a blast with our boys and I saw the lightbulb brighten over my friends head as we both said, "We definitely have to do this with our den and in camp!"

This coming year I'll still be a den leader, but I will also be the cub master. We currently have 54 boys in the pack which is half of the number from 2 years ago. It's a lot of work either way, and like I said, I'd like to get something better for my pack.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in

About a year ago my brother wanted a slingshot. I was making him a natural with my grandpa who was like my father. He passed away in October. He makes my ammo hit its mark  Not so much a story but a great memory. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I was the youngest child; there was a large separation in ages among my siblings. I have one brother, David, who is 6 years older than me. David was the closest to me in age, and when I was a child he was closest to me emotionally as well, as my other brother was 12 years older and sister over 20 years older.

In the West Virginia countryside I was used to, David and I would wander the hillsides and creek banks with our slingshots always in hand; it seemed there was no end to the targets to be found. But the coal camps were shutting down, and some potash mines were opening up in New Mexico around the same time. We did like so many other coal mining families of the time. (Tune of Beverly Hillbillys) So we loaded up the truck and we moved to Carlsbad. New Mexico that is. Dust devils. Tarantulas.

Life had changed for David and I; we were no longer living in the countryside but instead smack dab in the middle of a huge city of 20 thousand people. We had a pretty big back yard but there just weren't as many slingshot targets in that half acre as we were used to. So we settled into a routine of filling our pockets with rocks, putting toy cars and soldiers at various distances in the yard, climbing up the pecan tree onto our base of operations on top of the garage, and taking turns with our slingshots trying to destroy the Russian army in the yard (it was the 60s, after all, and we even had air raid siren practices at school and people were building fallout shelters in their yards).

In our family at the age of 12 a boy got his bb gun. We weren't in our new home long before that magical day came for David. I was 6 so had an eternity to wait for my first air-pressured ballistic backyard Russian army destroying tool of awesome supreme power, but with a gleam in his eye David ran out back with the bb-gun in one hand and tubes of Daisy nuclear bombs in the other. I ran after him with my slingshot, but he wasted no time in shimmying up the pecan tree to tactical headquarters, yelling for me to set the army up really good. A 12 year old can't be bothered with such menial tasks, you see.

We spent a lot of time that day with David showing me the finer details of pouring BBs into the gun, turning the gun upside down and back upright again to magically load a bb, then cranking the rifle handle just like The Rifleman did on tv each week to build the explosive power. I shot the weapon which was the future of military warfare a few times, but of course the birthday boy got most of the honors.

It was not a good day for the Russian army. I didn't even have to fire my slingshot many times, so still had pockets full of rocks when we finally ran out of BBs. David flipped the bb gun up and down several times to show there was no sound of BBs rattling inside it, then just to prove it he held the gun against my leg and asked me to dare him. He kept saying it was out of ammo so I needed to dare him. I didn't dare him, but he pulled the trigger anyway. BAM, and a bb lodged under the skin of my calf and a tiny trickle of blood came out. It didn't really hurt, but kind of shocked me. David immediately turned white as a sheet and kept apologizing. He told me not to move, and raced into the house to get a bandaid and a bottle of merthiolate. You know, that red stuff that just had to be the best thing to use on wounds because it hurt so much more than the wound itself it has to be working.

The bb was in there pretty good, but the bleeding stopped quickly and there was no pain except the gut-wrenchingly horrendous pain that meant the merthiolate was doing its job. David put the bandaid on and kept asking me not to let mom and dad know what happened or his bb gun would be taken away. I let him worry some and just smiled and held up my slingshot and shook a pocket of rocks and said "I am not out of ammo".

A few days later the bb fell out; in retrospect the merthiolate probably caused so much tissue death it had to fall out. Mom and dad never asked about it and if they had I would have just said I snagged it climbing over a fence or something, no way I was squealing on my big brother but he didn't know that and was sure nice to me for a while.

Six years later I turned 12 and got my own bb gun. David was 18 by then so didn't climb the tree with me to share that moment, he was more interested in going out on dates. A couple of months later it was time for David to move away and start college. I helped him pack his car, and as he was about to leave I pulled out my slingshot, shook my pocket, and said, "I am not out of ammo". I saw him tear up as he got into the car. I did too.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

These are wonderful, guys, and just what I wanted. So far we have:

squirrel squasher
TheNewSlingshotGuy
Urban Fisher
shew97
Oldbattleaxe
TSM
YHY slinger
newbslingshotter
devils son in law
Phoul Mouth
Tracker378
Bell14
Nobodo

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> newbslingshotter said:
> 
> 
> > "How the **** did you do that!" i didnt get another one that day, but i DID manage to take a squirrel at 15 yds, and then ring a 6X6 steel plate at 250 yds!
> ...


No, but I can only hope I get there!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Darrn it! I don't have any great SS stories. Might have to make up one! Great idea a Byudzai. And very generous. That's one nice. Bill Hayes original! I'm loving the stories.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

newbslingshotter said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > newbslingshotter said:
> ...


I was just joking because he does a video or two with really long distance shooting. I think the only way I could hit anything from 250 yards away with a slingshot would be by standing on top of a cliff and shooting at the ground below!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Let's hear more stories! I know they're out there!


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm fairly new to slingshots so my only story has a funny side I guess.

I made a slingshot from a white chopping board about 1 month ago, it was very small and about 16mm thick, quite heavy. 
Anyway the main reason I wanted it was to keep it in my pocket to take the odd pigeon and such while out walking the dog, so I decided to test shoot it,I load a 3/8 steel in the pouch with treble theraband black attached and the frame was un sanded and slippery, first shot....bang hit the can about 6 metres away... Second shot bang third shot bang, then I got cockey and tried a quick draw shot , long story short the frame flipped out of my hand and came back and hit me right in the face, busted my nose and lip...hurt like hell too.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

This day happened to be a fun purchasing day and shooting day and fork hunting day all in one. Our best friend took us to this old smelly barn in the middle of nowhere. They had tons of cool movie props, and old tools, etc. My wife found me an old tilting vise, rusty as all heck but soild and heavy and just what I was looking for to build myself another work bench. And, I found in a rusty old pile of tools a great old hand ax that became my carving ax after some alterations. We head back to her place where she had already set up the shooting gallery, we torn up cans for a few hours, that was until I had a picked up a maybe little too large of a rock and it clipped my frame hit my wife's foot. After a lot of ice, and promises of whatever she wanted to make it right. I took the down time to walk around and found some nice white cedar forks, they are still drying in my wood box at the moment. And, as I came back to check on the wife, my friend told me of the large annoying bird that was attacking her bird feeder and chasing all the little birds away. So I found a small rock, as I did not want to hurt it badly, and clipped it on the butt  that bird till this day has not been back.

Thanks for the chance and the platform to tell a store! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

My favorite memory was a long time in the making and many miles away. I grew up watching my three older brothers and my father shoot slingshots that were handmade in the small town where I was born in the Mexican state of Durango. They always shot these beautiful naturals with a distinctive U fork instead of the classic Y forks. The slingshots had been made/sent to them from my uncle in Mexico who was known in our town of about 5000 residents for his skills with a slingshot. I grew up using these slingshots but never had my own. I left Mexico in 1978 at the age of two and didn't become a legal resident until 1989. In 1991, I finally went back to Durango to meet the rest of my family and to finally come face to face with the source of these slingshots. As planned, my uncle took me out towards the river to look for "Fresno" trees. After passing on several forks he helped me up the tree and had me cut a branch. The main branch splits into three thinner forks. As we walked back to my grandmothers house, I held the fork in my shooting hand and took imaginary shots at every bird, tree, and stump on the way home. We tied the forks together with wire and then cooked it in an open fire. After it cooled we peeled the bark. The fork was left with an almost glossy finish. I'm guessing it was from the sap? After it had cooled, we cut the center fork and cut the others to length. I set it up with thick Mexican rubber tubes which I can now say are terrible, and spent the next few days shooting with my uncle. In the next few days we were able to find a few more forks to bring back for my brothers who were not able to go. I still have all those Mexican slingshots even though I don't use them as often as my newer slingshots. Six years ago, when my uncle found out I had a son, he made a small one and had it sent to me with some family members. My son uses that slingshot today. And so the tradition continues.

Thanks for reading.

Milo


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sure loving reading these stories guys. My special memory slingshot moment is this,, my wife gave birth to our 7th chil, Ava in oklahoma city, I had time to watch her be delivered and take a few pictures and hold her for a bit, then I hurried from the hospital to the airport. I flew into Pittsburgh and drove a rental from there to Alverton, PA to the 2014 ECST. I was beyond nervous to say the least. I was so excited and nervous to meet and hangout with the guys I had spent so long talking to and interacting with here on the forum. I pulled in and parked. Walked up to the clubhouse to check in and as I'm walking in the door, lo and behold Nathan Masters and RayShot Bazonski are walking out of the door at the same time. So needless to say after watching hundreds of videos of these two guys dozens and dozens of times and reading every post they ever posted,,, I knew immediately who they were and I was star struck. I was just hoping and thinking to keep my cool and not embarrass my self. They both immediately interdiction their selves and made me feel right at home. It was a load off my shoulders. There's not two cooler guys in the world. I then spent the best weekend if my life with amazing like minded people from the slingshot world. I got to meet and hangout with The Unicorn himself, Mr DRiley who is such a knowledgeable and awesome guy , and meet Lee Silva who I spent the the mooring of the time with. Also got to meet a legend when I got to hang out with Blue Skeen, and was a pleasure meeting Bill Hays among many many other people like Crazy Mike, Tsm, Naturalfork, Jacques, haf a blast with Brandon (Btoon), MJ and Jodi and many more. Every one was amazing and treated me like I was a long time family member or lifelong friend. The greatest people I've ever been around or met. Truly the time of my life. I'll never forget getting to meet Nathan and Ray for the first time tho and they were the first people I met. They all have a friend in me for life. Can't wait til June this year 2015. But this time I'm coming a day early and staying until a day late lol.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Dang auto-correct on my phone!! Ugh!! Sorry for all the typos, my phone has a mind of its own


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

It was a long day in the woods . Me , my dad and my little brother , the dog had got out and we were looking for him where we always found him , in the woods . We started around 6am and were walking for hours , along the way I figured I should kill two birds with one stone and do a little bit of hunting while I was out there . I was on a role , sniping squirrels out of the trees from upwards of 70feet + . We got out into the woods about seven miles but by time we noticed it was getting late , it was 8;30pm and we didn't wanna walk home that late so we decided to start a fire and camp out for the night . We had gotten all settled up and were roasting the squirrels after my dad had gutted and skinned them , and that's when I saw a crow up a tree about 40 feet . I drew back full butterfly with 1inch wide tbg and 40. lead and dropped it like a bad habit , then my dog drama suddenly ran up and grabbed the bird a brought it to me . I was ecstatic , I wasn't even happy about the kill , I was glad I had found my best friend , I had been worried about her since she got out . So i tied here up to a tree with some paracord and we went to sleep , we woke up the next morning and the first thing I did was look at the tree she was tied to and she had gotten out ( mini heart attack lol ), but as I got up I saw she was curled up next to me and not gone . We went home and brought drama with us , that was a good time all together .


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I was out hunting a year ago with a special permit to hunt ducks and doves on a property owned by a farmer i knew since i was a kid, i planned that hunt for over a week. I had setup 4 blinds in different areas on the property and had made new bands and everything. i began with stalking instead of going for the blinds straight away; i saw two ducks hanging around in the farmers pond about 20 meters from the edge of the pond, i decided to go for it, i took my backpack off and i ran quietly to a tree near the pond and i climbed it, took both of the ducks without any problems. and i stayed on that tree almost all of that day. i shot 1 more waterfowl, doves and pigeons were landing on other trees around me, and i only missed once that entire day. i got 6 doves, 11 pigeons and 3 ducks. when i was driving home i stopped when i saw a a guy from Thailand (a lot a people from the poor areas in thailand come to israel to work and send money to their family's.) and i saw that he was trying to catch lizards and what seems to be bugs, he looked miserable and hungry, the people who hire them do give them additional money for food but sometimes they would send it to their family's instead of buying food. the guy knew some hebrew and some english so i asked him what is he doing and he said that he is getting food for him and his co-workers, i knew that he lived with 4 more guys from thailand. i told him to wait a minute and i took the ducks and pigeons from the truck and gave it to the guy. he was so happy, i thought about giving him a slingshot but i was pretty sure that he would not care about hunting season and he would hunt anytime anything. i sometime drop by these guys, giving them some of the catch. i gave him permission to hunt frogs on my pond and he offered me money for that, but i know how much he needs it so i refused.

that happened in the first day of last year's hunting season.

congratulation on your 500 posts, i don't know is that story counts as a slingshot story but i was happy to share it 

-WoodPigeon :drinkup:


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

So the giveaway is... over ? Did you pick a winner ?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay slingers, here's the running so far:

squirrel squasher
TheNewSlingshotGuy
Urban Fisher
shew97
Oldbattleaxe
TSM
YHY slinger
newbslingshotter
devils son in law
Phoul Mouth
Tracker378
Bell14
Nobodo
Irishshooter
PorkChopSling
Tacnak
DougDynasty
TLG_Catapults
WoodPigeon

I'm going to let this ride until Valentine's Day, just to try to pick up as many stories as possible. So keep telling the tales!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the chance my story is still going on it started with some boys that play base ball for me that wanted to trysling shots and have been at it ever since but there is on narcoleptic Salinger that was having fork hit after fork hit and I was afraid he was going to give up but the other boys came together and now he is a shooter to be reckoned with and as long as they keep shooting and teaching my story goes on.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh wow. This topic brings back some memories. First thing I thought of was my Dad. I remember as a kid him telling me slingshot stories about making his own slingshots, getting scrap 1/4" pieces of bolts from a machine shop to use as ammo, and his impressive stories about being able to shoot a fly at 15 feet! My Dad was a character. I attempted to make a treefork slingshot, but wasn't very good at it then one day Dad came home with a Wham o slingshot; I was about 10 or 12 at the time. I was in heaven and you could tell my Dad was very pleased with my reaction. Then he got all serious and explained the dangers of slingshots. He went on and on and on before I even put a marble in the pouch. He also implored that he did not want me to engage in wanton destruction of wildlife unless I was going to eat it. With college, military service, two marriages, two kids, work, etc. I got away from slingshots for years. Often I would hark back to the good old days, think of my Dad, but just as likely the business of life crept in. Now I am retired with plenty of time on my hands, still married to wife number three, so I decided to get back into the sport. In about a year I have managed to purchase 7 shooters and I shoot them all everyday. Gonna be 71 next month and my wife asked me what I wanted for my birthday. I see number 8 right around the corner.

Rich


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

If I could like this story twice I would.....My older sister black mailed me for years over shooting her in the ear with my BB gun......Come to find out I never hit her, she just made it up to scare me. Yeah I did shoot in her general direction...Hey I was five and she was 10 and was picking on me. lol


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

VALENTINES DAY!?!?!?? That's a month from now! Please make it earlier! Please?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

ghost0311, hermit, and dan hoopes are in. keep em rolling fellas!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Note that i am no longer woodpigeon but i am woodie.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Do you have any one in mind ?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey guys... I know the stories are slowing down, but don't forget about the amazing Hays prize! I want o hear some more slingtales!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I already posted one, but I'll post another. This one just happened the other day so it's a new story. I was shooting with 1/4 steel and a homemade pouch I cut from an old shoe. I have been shooting with that pouch for months with no issues. Well after a few shots I got a good misfire...huh? Couple more shots and another one...huh? Did a few more shots and then suddenly one nailed me right in the ear!?!?! It was no ricochet and I was like WTH??? Then it dawned on me...I looked at the hole I cut in the pouch and after months of shooting I guess it started to stretch bigger. I took one of my 1/4" balls and pushed it against the hole...and sure enough it went through it! The hole was just big enough to fit the ball in, but with the slightest pressure it would go right through it. So I guess when the pouch went flying forward it was enough pressure to get the ammo halfway "stuck" in the pouch hole and it held it long enough after the release, where it let go was a crap shoot!! So anyway made me a new pouch and have not had the same issue since.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

one day a parent bought a child a plastic slingshot toy that shot little parachute men (and one female figure) into the sky, and before that lil figure floated back down to touch earth- the child was hooked on slingshots, that child was me !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I forget now how I met my friend Doug, but he is the only other slingshot enthusiast I know in my small Kansas town. I had seen him before and put him in a box as to who I thought he was and what he was. Thankfully we found common ground in slingshots and I learned who the real Doug was. Like most assumptions, mine were wrong. Doug is in his seventies. He served as a Elk hunting guide and cook on a Colorado ranch. His preferred name for a slingshot is an "N-word" Shooter. His carvings of cowboy figures from basswood made the news in the local paper. No cable tv. No internet. His living room contains a wood stove for heat and a set of longhorn horns over the door hold one of many felt cowboy hats. He's one of the most interesting people I may have never met, if not for slingshots.


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Ill tell another I guess 
Was shooting with a frame made from a set of scissors and pseudo 1745, was doing some aerial shooting with 10 mm steel, I was putting the hurt on the can time after time, but one lapse In concentration and I flipped the frame wrong ..... Bang my knuckle gets a full on contact, this happend Monday-haven't been able to shoot write or play my second favourite sport (darts ) since then !!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

@irishshooter fast recovery bean there hurts like XXXX 
Cheers


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

And what about now ??


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

"I had a dream last night".

I was in a large room of an old but ornately decorated hall. There were rats coming though a hole above a window/bar. They were stealing food and a bottle of soda from a counter below. Taking them through the hole over the window and lowering them into the wall by some sort of dream magic. I scrambled to find my slingshot. I have a box full,and none of them are what I really want, but I find one that looks close to shootable. Then I am frantically looking in the box for ammo. I see a few oversized nuts that I dismiss and keep digging to find one lead ball. With tools in hand, I jump on the counter and lean in to see the rats traveling down the inside of the wall. Now, I fumble through the remainder of the dream trying to untangle my bands, never getting the ball into the pouch. "Nightmare" may have been a better title for this story. I woke up resolving to carry fewer slings, and focus on one slingshot as my primary shooter, my "go to".

Dreams are usually a wacky mix of reality and fantasy. I hope you enjoyed the read.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> Hey guys... I know the stories are slowing down, but don't forget about the amazing Hays prize! I want o hear some more slingtales!


Count TLG out, he is banned.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, I just read what happened to him. Some people never change! The fact that he went under the table to try and keep his behavior under wraps just proves he's the same old tommy. Good riddance!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Yeah, I just read what happened to him. Some people never change! The fact that he went under the table to try and keep his behavior under wraps just proves he's the same old tommy. Good riddance!


 Do you have alink to that read?


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Just this morning I was shooting a new ss design I am working on. I have been cutting cans for a while with .45 lead cylinders when a nightmare happened. I am using strong bands and had a RTS! Nailed me in the head giving me a nasty bruise then went on to break my only camera! How I survived, I have no clue but all I can do is pray it won't happen again!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I just read what happened to him. Some people never change! The fact that he went under the table to try and keep his behavior under wraps just proves he's the same old tommy. Good riddance!
> ...


Sure! You'll see instantly why it happened. Just the name of this link gave it away! 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40578-display-name-history/?fromsearch=1


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Most of our stories involve worst (or best) sales pitches in history but one is:

We went out back of a store next to a busy freeway to a potential dealer and demonstrated our product. My partner, (Who is usually and amazing shot BTW) said to the guy, "Hey, I'll hit that YIELD sign on the side of the road with a paintball from here." It was probably about 75 ft.

He Pulled back, fired, and totally missed it- launched it out into the freeway and hit a car windshield. SPLAT! They had to think it was a giant Katydid

here in Georgia.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Im not entering but I love the generosity Byudzai! Good luck to all.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Most of our stories involve worst (or best) sales pitches in history but one is:
> 
> We went out back of a store next to a busy freeway to a potential dealer and demonstrated our product. My partner, (Who is usually and amazing shot BTW) said to the guy, "Hey, I'll hit that YIELD sign on the side of the road with a paintball from here." It was probably about 75 ft.
> 
> ...


Hahaha!! That's funny! What did the potential buyer say? Did you guys make a deal?


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Have to post this while still in my mind. Two minutes before this post I was shooting cans with my ram bone and .454 lead when I missed and the cloth I used as a backstop sent the lead up and back towards me a couple inches. Where did the ball go? RIGHT THROUGH THE HOLE IN THE TOP OF THE CAN!!! needless to say, will never happen again.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Tracker378 said:


> Congrats on your 500th post. I'm pretty much a noob here as far as posts. I've been lurking awhile trying to absorb as much as I can. Up until recently, I've really only shot wrist rockets. I stumbled onto this forum while trying to find more info about products and shooting. The wrist rockets that I used in the past were in bad shape. They are owned by my Cub Scout Pack and I knew there had to be something different maybe even better than the wrist rockets that I could get and teach the boys.
> This year is going to be different than the past. We normally teach the boys at winter camp how to shoot. I can't tell you how much I've learned from this forum and the links on YouTube!
> 
> So my story is this: Recently, I showed the packs' previous wrist rocket instructor my new Dankung Titanium slingshot and we shot it with our sons (3rd graders) after a den meeting. It was frigid outside. We were using chick peas for ammo and were aiming at an empty water jug left over from the meeting. It was cut out since we were using them to make bird houses. Even though it was freezing, we had a blast with our boys and I saw the lightbulb brighten over my friends head as we both said, "We definitely have to do this with our den and in camp!"
> ...


Here's a follow up:

Our pack had winter camp this past weekend at Camp John H. Ware. The boys were using wrist rockets and blue paintballs to shoot at road signs, milk jugs, and pop cans. One of the leaders forced a pop can onto the end of a tree limb and any boy that could hit it won a snack from the trading post. The can is left of the backstop. The can was about 25 feet from where they were standing. Six out of 35 boys were able to hit the can. I was standing about 40 feet from it and tagged it a half dozen times using paintballs and chick peas. It was much more difficult using chick peas. I let my one buddy try one of my slingshots (my profile pic). He shot it a few times until he had a fork it with a paintball. It splattered all over him!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I got very good stories that non of them include a slingshot..


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

We see rabbits about every time we walk outside. One day Landon,( my great-grandson,the little guy in my avatar) and I were out shooting

cans at our back stop. He asked, "Poppy can we shoot a rabbit?" I said we can but we'll have to skin it clean it and cook and eat it.

He looked at me an said " let's just shoot cans ". Love that boy!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> We see rabbits about every time we walk outside. One day Landon,( my great-grandson,the little guy in my avatar) and I were out shooting
> cans at our back stop. He asked, "Poppy can we shoot a rabbit?" I said we can but we'll have to skin it clean it and cook and eat it.
> He looked at me an said " let's just shoot cans ". Love that boy!


Next time teach him to skin it


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

I am just getting back into this wonderful hobby. So my story is when I was a little whippersnapper. I was out in my backyard flinging rocks with my ss and little brother who is 11 months younger than I am. I had gotten pretty good at shooting my little wooden store bought sling shot and saw a squirrel about 20ft away looking for nuts or what not and he was sitting still. I drew back with a rock and let it fly. I hit the squirrel square in the back of the head and he flopped over. My brother in his excitement that I actually hit the squirrel ran and grabbed up by the tail. We'll let me tell you the squirrell was not dead but dazed and then I guess it got pissed and exacted its revenge on my brothers pointer finger. It is funny now but then a little frightening seeing my brother running and screaming with a squirrel latched onto his hand. When it was over and the trip to the ER and me getting punished for it. I still to this day can't figure out why I got into trouble. I did not tell my brother to run over and pick it up?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

just a few days left here guys.... keep postin 'em!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Its the 12th ? Or the 14th ?


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

The 14th.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Are we allowed to enter more than once?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Are we allowed to enter more than once?


Others have done it


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok, second story:

I'm schooling and dorming here in Israel. I left home thinking, "I have to somehow go this entire year without slingshots". I went maybe two weeks before I Mcguyvered a slingshot and bands from party balloons. I tried to keep it under wraps for fear of being "that weird kid who uses slingshots" or getting in trouble, but alas I could not. Sure, there are guys I my dorms who say "you'll kill somebody!!", but for some reason my dorm counselors think it's cool, and so do some of my schoolmates. Yesterday, after watching me obliterate a full food can(expired), my friend told me "I think this stuff is really cool, just keep doing what you love bro." Since I got here, I have made 8 slingshots, done my first GST trade, collected numerous exotic wood forks, and set up my own little catchbox, all from my dorm room, with limited resources.


----------



## PhilW (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello all, I'm Phil from ia. Total newb to forum. 
Without further ado heres my story.

Ok so the other day right, I'm cruisin the web checkin some things out. So I'm checkin things out right and i come across a video of some of this very forums members doin astounding things with a slingshot. I thought holy mother of god i didn't know you could do that with a slingshot! So i cruise right on over to a members store and order myself a slingshot NO LIE!!

Lmao ok sorry i dont really have a good slingshot story as that story is true lol got my 1st slingshot comein in the mail. Good luck n thats awefuly cool of ya that looks like a truly sweet slingshot.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Not to confuse anyone, but I changed my profile name. It was Tracker378.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Last day folks!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> Last day folks!


whats the time where you live ? 
here its only 2.5 hours until its the 14th


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I was coming back from work, and when i entered my house my wife told me that the neighbors called the police because there is a perfecly round bullet hole in thier window, she told me that they also called the head of security of where we live, and he told to them that before calling someone to check for lead and gunpowder they should talk to me because i shoot slingshots. I immidietly went to the neighbors to look at the hole, it was about a 6mm hole, full of cracks on the sides of it, i never shoot 6mm, so i contacted them and the head of secutity, they called police and sure enough they found lead and gunpowder.. now they put protection of one cop on their house, three days later im sitting in my home (looking at ssf) and i hear 3 gunshots, so i jump out of my house with the first gun i found (singeshot 12g) and i saw the cop that is protecting the neighbors house arresting someone near an unknown car, i must have looked crazy because i think he would have shot me of tazed me if i wouldnt have spoken. so after all the guy he was arresting is a guy who 'lost' (or threw away) a very expensive dog that my neighbors picked up from the streets, and when he found them he wanted to get out money out of them, and when they wouldnt pay he shot their house at night.. the three gunshots i heared were the cop shooting the tiers on the dude's car.. And im still mad that they were 100% convinced i shot their house with a slingshot !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Here its the 15th already ;-)


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

zippo said:


> Here its the 15th already ;-)


Same here !!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey brother something happened ? you are fine ?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey guys, hang in there, going through an ugly breakup and drama is high and miserable. Lemme get these all sorted and I will get the winner announced!


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> Hey guys, hang in there, going through an ugly breakup and drama is high and miserable. Lemme get these all sorted and I will get the winner announced!


That sucks man- feel better.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, Byud....sorry to hear that! Hope everything goes well for you, hang in there. Slingshots aren't the priority, my friend!!!!!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> Hey guys, hang in there, going through an ugly breakup and drama is high and miserable. Lemme get these all sorted and I will get the winner announced!


That is no fun. None of us are hurting any without the results, so don't worry about this and get to it when you can.

I wish the best for you.


----------



## PhilW (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that mate. Take care of business man.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

That doesn't sound like fun at all. I hope it gets better for you soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I saw your topic you started, so everything is good with you ?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey guys. Okay so here is the list of everyone who entered. Lemme know if I've got anything wrong here:

squirrel squasher
TheNewSlingshotGuy
Urban Fisher
shew97
Oldbattleaxe
TSM
YHY slinger
newbslingshotter
devils son in law
Phoul Mouth
Tracker378/HappyCamper
Bell14
Nobodo
Irishshooter
PorkChopSling
Tacnak
DougDynasty
TLG_Catapults
WoodPigeon
ghost0311
Imperial
hermit
dan hoopes
Beanflip
ThePocketShot
rockslinger
Swampdonkey
PhilW
zippo

As to the drama&#8230; it just blows. Always does. I'm traveling at the moment, wandering from place to place on my week off to stay distracted. Seems like we always end up paying for however much happiness we get at the start of a relationship with an equal amount of sadness at the end.

So please continue to bear with me. I'll get this sorted out and get the Hathcock off to its new owner, I promise!


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Sounds good. Good luck with your troubles Byudzai!


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow congrats quite a achievement, I will submit a story. One less of amazing skill and accuracy, and more of pain and lessons learned.

Last year as I was rekindling my love for the art of slingshots I was in a obtain all slingers I can mode. I do collect but if I can not use it I tend to stay away, I met a gentleman who was a amazing wood worker and offered to make a custom for me. With full creative freedom he made a beautiful strange shooter with forward slanted forks that capped back over the hand a bit, it felt so good in the hand. My fear was that the forks were not high enough for me, but I had to try it seeing as how much work went into it. Upon my first round leaving my fingers my fear became reality with not a fork hit but a body hit of sorts, the glass marble slammed between the forks and split into 3 portions. One portion buried itself about a inch in the meat if my hand right below the forks, with my normal grip being thumb and finger support style this put me out of shooting for months. One trip to the er to get it removed and four stiches later I realized hammer grip was not for me, I healed with hardly a scar but my accuracy suffered from my time recovering.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Also I knew the contest was over but hey its a story for you all to enjoy.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

TLGCatapults is banned.

And i qm woodpigeon, i changed my name, i entered two stories as many members did


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

That blows man- hope your feeling better.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay guys, at LONG last -- and thank you so much for your patience as I swung completely away from the slingshot world and took my time coming back -- I'm on vacation and had time to sit and enjoy all the stories you guys shared. I'm glad I let it run as long as I did originally -- the heart of this giveaway really was to get people telling each other stories, and these were wonderful.

I selected my top ten and pulled a name from those, and the winner is: Nobodo!

Heck of a story too, definitely worthy of the prize. I'll always remember this one bud.

(Honorable mention definitely goes to the emu story, btw. I'll be retelling that one for a long time.)



Nobodo said:


> I was the youngest child; there was a large separation in ages among my siblings. I have one brother, David, who is 6 years older than me. David was the closest to me in age, and when I was a child he was closest to me emotionally as well, as my other brother was 12 years older and sister over 20 years older.
> In the West Virginia countryside I was used to, David and I would wander the hillsides and creek banks with our slingshots always in hand; it seemed there was no end to the targets to be found. But the coal camps were shutting down, and some potash mines were opening up in New Mexico around the same time. We did like so many other coal mining families of the time. (Tune of Beverly Hillbillys) So we loaded up the truck and we moved to Carlsbad. New Mexico that is. Dust devils. Tarantulas.
> Life had changed for David and I; we were no longer living in the countryside but instead smack dab in the middle of a huge city of 20 thousand people. We had a pretty big back yard but there just weren't as many slingshot targets in that half acre as we were used to. So we settled into a routine of filling our pockets with rocks, putting toy cars and soldiers at various distances in the yard, climbing up the pecan tree onto our base of operations on top of the garage, and taking turns with our slingshots trying to destroy the Russian army in the yard (it was the 60s, after all, and we even had air raid siren practices at school and people were building fallout shelters in their yards).
> In our family at the age of 12 a boy got his bb gun. We weren't in our new home long before that magical day came for David. I was 6 so had an eternity to wait for my first air-pressured ballistic backyard Russian army destroying tool of awesome supreme power, but with a gleam in his eye David ran out back with the bb-gun in one hand and tubes of Daisy nuclear bombs in the other. I ran after him with my slingshot, but he wasted no time in shimmying up the pecan tree to tactical headquarters, yelling for me to set the army up really good. A 12 year old can't be bothered with such menial tasks, you see.
> ...


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats Nobodo!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, this is amazing!

Thanks; glad you liked the story! My brother David now lives in Albuquerque, and since I live between Denver and Colorado Springs it's an easy trip for me to go visit him when I want. We still love to do things together, almost 40 years after that story ended. 

Thank you Alex for the generosity. It's wonderful and I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nobodo ... that is a great story ... I love it. Your lucky to have such a good relationship with your brother ;- )

wll


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

wll said:


> Nobodo ... that is a great story ... I love it. Your lucky to have such a good relationship with your brother ;- )
> 
> wll


Thank you, wll! Heck I counted wrong and that story ended over 45 years ago.

Funny how there are some things in life that seem like they happened yesterday, no matter how far in the past.


----------

